
Show HN: Stasher – global luggage storage platform - acollias
https://stasher.com
======
acollias
Creator here. I created this online platform that connects travelers with
local businesses who can store their bags, fully insured.

Used to live between a couple major train stations so I made a little website
to make some cash storing bags. It ended up spiraling into this! Happy to
share any info/answer any questions and would love some UI/UX feedback -
always want to make it prettier and easier to user!

